# dr said cervix is soft, does that mean baby can come anytime



## nervousgal

The doctor checked my cervix and she said that its soft. She wasn't really clear about it when I asked her. Does it mean I can go into labor soon?? :)


----------



## madasa

In a word, *no*. Your cervix can be soft/effaced/dilated for WEEKS before labour starts. There is no medical advantage to routinely checking your cervix during pregnancy; it only increases the risk of infection. Did your dr say why they did this check? I am going to make a massive leap here and assume you're in the US.... routine VEs are not done in pregnancy in the UK, where most exams would be done by a MW, not a dr :)


----------



## LogansMama

What MAdasa says is True - but soft is a good sign that things are PROGRESSING! So - don't feel disappointed! Yes - it could still be weeks, but you are making progress in the right direction! 

I would jump up and down for joy if my doctor would tell me that....I just want some indication that there is SOME hope I may go into labor on my own!


----------



## madasa

LogansMama said:


> What MAdasa says is True - but soft is a good sign that things are PROGRESSING! So - don't feel disappointed! Yes - it could still be weeks, but you are making progress in the right direction!
> 
> I would jump up and down for joy if my doctor would tell me that....I just want some indication that there is SOME hope I may go into labor on my own!

True, it's progress :) You can also use evening primrose oil to help ripen your cervix... I;ve never done that tho :)

You know you can do self-exams, right? :)


----------



## nervousgal

I'm from canada. That was the first time the dr. checked my cervix. She said the purpose was to check if I was dilated or something like that. Man it was uncomfortable.. How am I ever gonna handle a baby coming out of there if I cant handle a dr's finger poking around up there :?

& no, I didn't know you could do self-exams. I'm not sure would like to try that though.. :dohh:


----------



## madasa

If you don't like it, you can always tell her you don't want a VE. Even if she finds out you are dilated, it still won't tell her anything useful;.... like when you are likely to go into labour. I have heard of some drs doing a sweep _without telling you_... "while they are in there". So I would def be telling them: Hands out! But that is just me! :wacko:

There is a link somewhere on self exams. I will see if I can find it 

PS - a baby coming out does not feel anything like an exam. Relax into it and trust your body and your baby. Privacy and confidence help a lot. In the right circumstances, your body will spit the baby out without too much trouble.... it's nothing like being "invaded" by a dr, honest!


----------



## LogansMama

Madasa - BTW - I am from the US, and I had a VE at 35+6 weeks also - but only because she was doing my GBS test. I don't _think_ I'm getting a check tomorrow (36+4) - but maybe. 

I kind-of want one - just to KNOW if anything is changing in there, but at the same time - I'll be disappointed if nothing is happening, so maybe its better off if I don't know!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

My cervix has been VERY soft since 26 weeks. I'm now 39 weeks and still very much pregnant.


----------

